# Tour am Sonntag, den 19.10. um 12:00



## Lupus (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Allerseits !

Bei der letzten Deistertour fragten einige nach einer Wiederholung meiner letzten Tour von vor zwei Jahren. Glatteis total, Kalt und zum Schluss ohne Licht  im Dunkeln. Einige erinnern sich vielleicht.

Jetzt also die Wiederholung, etwas frÃ¼her  im Jahr und vielleicht ist die geplante Strecke diesmal zu schaffen.

Start ist am Sonntag um 12:00 vom Karlstein Parkplatz. Der Karlstein Parkplatz geht von der Rosengartenstr. ab.  Rabbit, hast Du die Karte noch ?

Tourverlauf: Karlstein->Hittfeld->Marmstorf->Harburg und zurÃ¼ck. Irgendwo so zwischen 45 und 70 km.

Wetter ist egal.

Gruss
Lupus


----------



## Rabbit (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupus _
> *Rabbit, hast Du die Karte noch ?*


Nein, aber ich war so frei mal eben eine neue zu erstellen 
Der Parkplatz befindet sich nicht weit weg von der Karlsteinschänke, jedoch auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Strasse!







Kann aber noch nicht sagen ob ich dabei sein werde. Das hängt natürlich stark vom Wetter ab  

BTW: Die Startzeit ist schon so gewählt, daß es damit klappen könnte 


> _Original geschrieben von Lupus _
> *... und zum Schluss ohne Licht im Dunkeln.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (15. Oktober 2003)

Hmm welches gelände erwartet einen da?
Okay was am karlsstein ist kenn ich schon, aber wie siehts mit dem rest der strecke aus? 70km harburger Berge oder wie?


----------



## Pan (15. Oktober 2003)

Original geschrieben von foxi 
mein nächster freier Tag ist So. 19.10 - okidoki ???



> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> CHECKED!
> 
> ...


----------



## bofh_marc (15. Oktober 2003)

Hoert sich doch gut an... Bin bei gutem Wetter dabei. 

Ist die Anreise von Harburg aus noch mit dem Radl zu schaffen oder sollte ich lieber mit dem Auto einfliegen? Auf der Karte sieht das schon ein wenig weit aus. Allerdings sind meine Ortskenntnisse auch fast Null 

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Rabbit (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> * *


@Pan: Ist doch ganz einfach, wenn's am kommenden Sonntag bei euch unten regnen sollte, fahre ich natürlich nicht in den Deister sondern vielleicht diese Tour hier mit.
Natürlich auch nur, wenn's nicht regnet  
Ansonsten sehen wir uns natürlich Sonntag um 11:30h bei dir auf'm Hof


----------



## Lupus (16. Oktober 2003)

Der Ritt geht über soviele Single-Trails als möglich !

Lupus


----------



## bofh_marc (17. Oktober 2003)

Gibt es niemanden mehr in HH, der radeln will???   Was'n los?


Findet die Tour trotzdem statt? Ich haette wohl Lust. Es koennte wohl noch mal was mit dem Wetter werden.

Ahoi
Marc


----------



## madbull (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich HÄTTE mir diese Tour sicher nicht entgehen lassen, HABE aber leider keine Zeit...


----------



## Bodo (17. Oktober 2003)

Joo

also bei mir sieht das so aus:
wenn das Wetter gut ist,
mein Rad bis dahin repariert ist,
meine family mir freigibt,
der Samstagabend nicht zu heftig wird,
die Erkältung bis dahin auskuriert ist und 
ich jemanden finde, der mich nach Harburg mitnimmt,
dann, ja dann bin ich auch dabei.
Ich denke, dass müsste klappen.

Aber mehr als 20 km wollte ich nicht machen, gibts ne Abkürzung
Lupus??


----------



## Tracer (18. Oktober 2003)

....werde morgen  dabei sein..........hoffe das mein Schnupfen bis morgen weg ist. IGD kommt auch.

Gruss
Willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friese (18. Oktober 2003)

Beppo hat mir von Deiner 5Sterne Tour erzählt. Ich komm mit. 

Gruß


----------



## Lupus (18. Oktober 2003)

Bodo hÃ¶r auf zu jammern. Erinnere Dich an das letzte Mal als ich 41 Fieber hatte. Rache !!

 Tour findet definitiv statt.

Gruss Lupus


----------



## Bodo (18. Oktober 2003)

Ich bringe Andreas noch mit


----------



## Sanz (18. Oktober 2003)

> Ich komm mit.



Dich gibt es auch noch ? Na dann bis morgen.

Ich bringe noch jemanden mit !

Übrigens: Es kommen glaube ich noch ein paar Leute, die sich hier noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet haben.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (19. Oktober 2003)

...melde ich mich auch an 

Bis später.

Gruß


Fritz


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (21. Oktober 2003)

So eine schöne Tour sollte hier nicht unerwähnt bleiben.

Bei optimalen Wetter führte Lupus am Sonntag eine mit zunehmender Dauer der Tour an Zahl abnehmende Horde bunter Biker durch den Wald. Fast wäre ich wieder mal nicht dabei gewesen, hätte ich an der Tankstelle noch länger warten müssen.  
So bin ich nach dem Karlstein dazu gestossen und ich bin verdammt froh, daß ich das nicht verpaßt habe.



> Der Ritt geht über soviele Single-Trails als möglich !



- kein leeres Versprechen. Ich hatte die meiste Zeit keine Ahnung, wo wir sind , aber es war genial. 
Chef-Biker Wolfman kennt wirklich jeden Trail mit Vornamen. 


> 5Sterne Tour


 : 50km, davon ca. 80% auf Trails durch den Wald - ich wußte gar nicht, daß das in der Gegend überhaupt möglich ist. 

Vielen Dank für die Tour und hoffentlich bald wieder  

Gruß

Fritz B.

Hoffe allen unfreiwilligen DDD-Bikern gehts gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friese (21. Oktober 2003)

Auch ich möchte mich der Danksagung an Lupus beteiligen. War eine schöne Tour. 

Bin nach meinem Sturz immer noch leicht neben der Spur. Leichte Schrammen im Gesicht (konnte man bei dem ganzen Dreck nicht erkennen), Zunge hat einen kleinen Riss,  Lippe leicht angeschwollen, der Steife Hals wird besser, die Schulter leicht geprellt und der Rücken schmerzt höllisch. Fühle mich momentan echt übel. Aber es wird wieder. 

Danke an alle, die mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite standen und mich medizinisch und technisch betreut haben.

Hoffe auf ein wiedersehen. War eine echt nette Truppe.

Gruß

Friese (Heino)


----------



## Bodo (21. Oktober 2003)

Tja Heino,

ich dachte wir müssen dich nach dem Sturz reanimieren.
Sah von oben echt übel aus.
Gut das du vorweg gefahren bist, sonst hätte es mich wohl erwischt.    Die Rampe hatte ich auch nicht gesehen.
Gute Besserung.

Die Tour war echt suppi. Noch mal Dank an dich Lupus


----------



## Lupus (26. Oktober 2003)

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat !
Bilder sind hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?ppuser=2089

Gruss
Lupus


----------



## Sanz (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi Lupus,

vielen Dank für die Tour und die super Photos!
Vieleicht bis bald.

An Friese gute Besserung!

Gruß Andre


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (28. Oktober 2003)

........... war wirklich eine super geniale Tour mit viel Spaß und jeder Menge Trails, sollte man durchaus wiederholen...............

Vielen Dank nochmals für die Tourenführung und die netten Bilder.

Gruss

IGD


----------

